# Delco Park Hogs! (pics inside)



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Went night fishing last night at Delco Park in Kettering, it was pretty hot and muggy but the fish were biting! Caught a nice Channel Cat(thought it was a blue) and a beast of Largemouth Bass fishing bottom with my garlic cherry bomb hotdogs! Stoked.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice fish!Sounds like a bait i use.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that's a nice CHANNEL cat!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> that's a nice CHANNEL cat!


Agreed. That is a nice channel cat and a nice bass.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

yea no doubt a channel cat caught a few that looked like that a few days ago


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like a blue to me. What do I know...

*EDIT:* I did a little research and it's in fact a Channel. Something to with the shape of the analfin...


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice Channel! That largemouth is a hog!:B


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, that's the first largemouth bass I ever caught!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Danny Ball said:


> Thanks, that's the first largemouth bass I ever caught!


That's a great looking largemouth. You've set your personal best bar pretty high with that hawg.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a helluva LM for a first!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Nubes said:


> That's a helluva LM for a first!


Thanks! Maybe I should've had that Largemouth stuffed and mounted! haha


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Danny Ball said:


> Thanks! Maybe I should've had that Largemouth stuffed and mounted! haha


You could of got a replica, if you get measurement and a picture, they can replicate the fish.


----------



## terrybadshaw12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sir nice haul over at Delco. We've been out there fishing for cats with night crawlers and livers. No luck. Used rubber worms, crank bait and wax worms for bass. No luck. Can you share your garlic recipe and rigging technique? Thanks. Terry


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Terry, take 1 package of John Morrell hotdogs,(the fish seem to like those the best) cut them into sections big enough to cover a #6 treble, put the dogs in a ziplock, take 2 packs of cherry KoolAid mix and dump those in there. Mix it up in the baggy. Then put alot of cheap garlic powder the mix. Boom. 

Works as good if not better than livers. Plus the KoolAid toughens up the dogs a bit. I think I'll try some Curry powder next...


----------



## terrybadshaw12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Danny! Goin to mix this up and try tonight!


----------



## DaytonFisherBoy (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice catches! What time were you fishing. Also how deep were you fishing? I'm looking to catch one that big!


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

It was around 1:30am, fishing bottom/slip sinker rig. Don't really know how deep.


----------



## DaytonFisherBoy (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll have to make some bait and try it! Thanks


----------

